# Finnex Planted+ 24/7 CRV



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

Does anyone have experience using this light? The reviews seem high and the PAR data looks good. Automation looks simple and attractive, but the previous 24/7 lights seemed to have too much output during dim times and not enough during daylight cycle. I own a 12" Planted+ for a cube tank that I absolutely love, and I hope this light has the same or better quality.

[EDIT]: I should have stated this is for a 29g, 30"W x 12"D x 18"H. I'm aware of the fact each tank needs different lighting, I'm mostly asking for personal experience with the light and what you've had success keeping with this light.

Finnex Store Page
Amazon Page


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have received a 48" crv last week, so really can't tell you what it can grow.
But the color and intensity can be adjusted and saved.

I have red, blue, and white right now at 90% and green at 80%

on at 12:00 off at 6:00, so it starts to ramp up at 9:00 so 10:30 it is at 50% 
and it ramps down the same from 6:00 until 9:00.

Not too bad for the price, but if you want high light you will probably need two.


----------



## YTP (Aug 26, 2019)

I really liked the colors on my 10G, but the 3 hour time intervals for the custom modes is what ruined it for me. If I wanted to have a 6 hour photo period at a constant setting and sunrise/sunset the light would have to be on for 12 hours...if I wanted a bit of moonlight after sunset it would be 15. Even with just a 3 hour constant setting it ended up being 9 hours of ramp up/ramp down without the moonlight, 12 hours with it. 

The light duration ended up causing algae, and I would have had to make it dimmer than I wanted to try and offset that so I just ended up using a timer even though I bought it specifically for the 24/7 setting.

I got a 36" fluval 3.0 for my 29g, and the custom light cycle is much better, but the colors were way nicer on the Finnex IMO. I can at least use the custom cycle on the Fluval though instead of sticking it on a timer. 

If the finnex had finer timeslot adjustment it would be perfect, if not a bit low on output for high light tall tanks. I think if you had a lower tech tank where you could have the light on for a long time at a low setting the available 24/7 customization could be good for that.


----------

